# upgrade to SEAS Excel worth it?



## groundie (Feb 7, 2008)

hello folks
i have a pair of 2-ways using seas prestige drivers and generally happy with it.
but of course, i'm curious what the upgrade to excel drivers would sound like.
in particular, i'm considering W18E001 woofers and T25CF002 “MILLENNIUM” tweeters
as used in the Odin kit.
this is quite a jump in cost and would likely be my "last" upgrade.
please give me some opinions on these specific drivers and/or the odin kit.

by the way, i'm driving the speakers in a true bi-amped configuration
using the behringer dcx2496 as the active crossover.
i do have a subwoofer and listen to mostly 2-chan stereo music, cd's and now
increasingly online music like lala.com and stations.

hope to hear your advise and pointers.
cheers


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

well this is a difficult answer. I personally have had zero experience with the drivers and so cant really comment on that.

But my personal thought is to just try them out and see what you think. so much in audio is personal preference its hard to give suggestions, especially for the higher end stuff. and as always room, design, setup, enclosure, and on and on will effect the sound. So everywhere will be different.

maybe buy them from somewhere that will let you return them and give them a try, see what you think.


----------



## Netko350Z (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the Millennium tweeters and Excell drivers. The only other ones I looked at were the Scan Speaks


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Have you compared the t/s parameters between the woofer your using and the one you want to upgrade to. If you plan to reuse the cabinets, you need to be sure the speakers will use the same cabinet size, and may have to redesign the crossover. Which in that case, I'd build new cabs and put the old pair to surround duty.


----------

